# are we doing things back to front? ?



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

After reading a few posts I'm wondering if we are doing things the wrong way. We have had the initial visit with the sw, sent off for the DBS, had all our references sent out and returned, had the medicals, done the family tree, eco map, addresses and education/employment.  But we dont start out prep course till next week.  Is this normal now?


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

I think the LAs only run between 2 and 4 prep courses a year, so when you go to prep depends on when it is. We had done a fair bit before prep...all the things you have I think...and went to panel 2 months later. Another couple had only just applied and were on our prep but hadn't started the process yet so were probably only going to panel around the time we were matched!


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks mummyelf, makes me feel better


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

Hiya,

Our prep isn't until November (next available!!) and we have had our references sent to everyone, our DBS check forms have come through but apparently they want us to take them to prep! and we have our medical forms all ready to be done.  We are starting on our eco map and family tree just to get ahead - we haven't been asked too but we want something to do during the wait until prep....

x


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

They are currently trying to speed up the process so how those who have already, or are about to, completed their paperwork etc will be different. I know our LA now gives a lot of pre-work to their families before prep to speed up the HS aspect.


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

That's what our VA is doing JesP


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

all LA's do it differently...our LA is changing the order of everything to speed things up in line with the new guidelines..i'm sure ti doesnt matter..it'll all get done in the end whichever order you do it!
kj x


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi baby,
Sounds like the new process. We went to an info session a couple of weeks ago with la and then another one with VA and we were told the dame thing by both of them. We were told they had two months to do paperwork stuff, references, dps check, medical and a foundation prep day, then after stage one (first two months) they have 4 months to get you through stage two and to panel. Stage two includes more prep days, home study etc etc, although I think they want you to start building up a portfolio during stage one as well. Good luck xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Baby

Yes same here. I was outraged when they said prep would be November at the absolute earliest, more likely next year but then a nice SW explained its the new process. We go to a loss and attachment training day week after next then prep is still an unknown depending how quickly we fill in our stage 1 paperwork. 

Looking at other posts too sounds like the new norm!! 

Look forward to seeing how you get on as we will be not far behind 

GG xxx


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

We got sent loads of questionnaire work, family tree, eco system, support network diagrams etc. on Friday to start looking at - which is helping with the wait to prep day!


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

We did it the other way round , but I would think with the new timescales , that it makes sense to do it this way round . Good luck  xx


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

2 days of prep now done.... looking forward to the final 2 next week.  We got to meet some amazing people who are going through it with us, and hopefully we get to keep in touch.  I can't believe how much information we gained in such a short period of time.


----------

